# Hi from tigerlily0 and Rascal



## tigerlily0 (Nov 2, 2007)

I just wanted to say Hi as I just joined here.

I've got one cat. He's an 18-year-old black and white tuxedo domestic shorthair. I've had him for a long time and we've gone through a lot together. Now, he's got lots of health issues (as you would expect at his age), so unfortunately I don't think he'll be around too much longer  

Anyway, here's Rascal:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitty you got there  . Sorry about all the health problems you are facing  . I hope you get some help in the health and nutrition section.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

What a handsome, sweet looking cat! 18 years...that's amazing! You must have taken very good care of him. Looking forward to hearing more about you and Rascal.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I'm very sorry to hear your kitty friend is ailing, but what a long life he's had with you! I'm sure you two must have quite a special bond.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rascal is so lovely! I hope he has some good years left. I know how much you must love him. Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Rascal is a cutie! Before I joined this Fourm, I never knew cats could live that long!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the handsome Rascal! :love2 What a great life he has, wow 18 and still looking good. Hugs to you and purrs to the big boy.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board! Rascal is a cutie, doesn't even look his age :lol:


----------



## tigerlily0 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for the welcome. And here's another pic of my little old guy (FYI, I just got the digital camera and haven't figured out how to take a pic straight on with the flash without turning the cat's eyes into headlights):


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I usually hold my free hand a little away from the camera so they're not looking straight into it. It works about 2 out of 100 times. :? Cinderella's pictures mostly have her eyes closed. Best thing is taking the pictures in the daytime when you don't need the flash.


----------

